# RF-30 Handwheels



## ChandlerJPerry (Sep 7, 2020)

Are there any differences in the fit/style of RF-30 handwheels between different brands? My machine only came with one so I will need to order a couple from Grizzly etc. I just want to make sure I will get a part that fits . Also in need of the accordion cover that bolts to the column and back of the table, should that be a universal part as well?


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 7, 2020)

Grizzly should be the same. I’d only order one because I can’t even imagine being without X drive and you can’t have a hand wheel on the side with the drive. The cover you mention is just a piece of flat rubber. Far easier to clean than a bellows.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 7, 2020)

You can reach out to Grizzly's Tech Service they can provide you with some critical measurements.


----------



## mickri (Sep 22, 2020)

When I was looking for a hand wheel for my mill/drill I reached out to Grizzly for the dimensions on their hand wheels.  I was told they don't have the dimensions and all I could do was buy one to see if it fit.  I was amazed that they didn't have drawings with dimensions.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 23, 2020)

Try looking here. You should be able to find something from McMaster-Carr.









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## tcweb (Dec 30, 2020)

for about $15-20, I bought a cast aluminum hand wheel from an e-bay seller (in china). It was almost an exact match, but I had to make an adaptor for the RF30. It was a fun project.


----------



## MrMoose (Feb 28, 2021)

If you still need hand wheels for an RF-30, or for others who may need them in the future, Acra Machinery in California is the dealer and stocks a wide variety of RF-30 and 31 parts.  Call Freddie at 909-899-8885.  Factory replacement hand wheels are $30 per set, plus UPS.


----------

